# Big Lagoon Kayak report and help needed on identies



## Szoccer

Went out early this morning in Big Lagoon area. Same story as yesterday at first, caught a keeper spanish while trolling a spoon on my way across the water. This one didn't get away. BUT, I didn't get another one all day. Not sure if my reel speed is wrong or what.

I also got a lizardfish on that, nothing to talk about, shouldn't even admit it. Switched to a gotcha plug and caught 2 large sailcats, 1 smaller hardhead cat, 1 tiny shark, and this BIG shark (about 4 ft. I believe) under a school of something jumping.

My question to you is what was in that school (I'm thinking mullet or blues, couldn't snag one to live line unfortunately), and what type of shark is this? I think its a blacktip but could be way off.

Furthermore, I know Mako is good to eat, but how about some of these other sharks? I know that some sand sharks and such are fine if you bleed them out immediately, but they piss through their skin and that's enough to keep me away. THanks for all the help guys, hope to get some responses. I have the shark first and a cool pic of the mackerel next.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

blacktip is amazinggg if gutted and headed right away.


----------



## Szoccer

I know some sharks you need to bleed right away and those are the kind that pee through their skin. How would you do this with a shark like that, and is it for sure a blacktip? Someone else said bull although that doesn't seem right...


----------



## Kingfish880

Well, it's not a blacktip. 










^That's a blacktip. 

It's kinda hard to tell from the picture. It'd be easier if you had a different shot of the head. Did it have a really blunt nose? Or was is kinda pointy? It coulda been a bull shark, but I'm certainly no shark expert. I can just help narrow it down by eliminating blacktip  

Still cool that you got it on a gotcha lure!


----------



## Szoccer

Oh cool, did you get that on your yak?! So definitely not blacktip, maybe bull? The guy in the bait shop said the girth looked bigger like a bull. Pretty sure its nose was fairly blunt. I tried to get a better picture but couldn't get him to stay in the right spot while holding my rod and phone (I need another rod holder installed). 

I also learned how to cut and eat them. Here's what was passed on to me:
Once you bring him into shore, cut out this rib of meat, similar to where a dear or human would have it, near the spine. Should be a good white cylindrical chunk. Take that and put it in ice water overnight. (Pretty much the meat from dorsal back and not the underside, said same as he cuts gafftopsail cats). The next day chunk the meat how you want it, and put it in milk for 4-5 hours. Cook to liking( Prolly best fried like most lower quality fish)

Thanks for the help! I'm going out again in a few hours, hopefully can get some more good stuff.


----------



## Szoccer

btw, I've caught a few sand sharks in VA beach area on gotcha's too. Not hard, just go under the schooling minhead and you should hit them. If you snag a minhead, liveline it


----------



## sureicanfish

i caught a 2ft shark the other day trolling a clarks spoon at 3 mile:confused1: i have no idea what type it was but im sure the juvy's will be a lot more likely to chase a lure.


----------



## Yaksquatch

Cool catches man! Thanks for the report!

FYI, the shark is not robust enough to be a bull, and probably not a blacktip since the sub-adults that size would still have very distinctive black tips on the dorsal (back) and pectoral (side) fins. Also, the dorsal fin is too far back to be a blacktip. I'm thinking it's probably a Finetooth, _Carcharhinus isodon_, but difficult to tell for sure from the pic.
http://myfwc.com/media/316280/Saltwater_sharks_RecreationalSharkID.pdf

FYI, a few things about sharks:

1) Sharks DO NOT pee through their skin! They have a chemical called urea (similar to urine but not the same thing) that maintains their internal freshwater balance keeping them from being dehydrated by surrounding saltwater. You need to clean them IMMEDIATELY and then soak in ice water and or milky water to drain the urea from their muscle.

2) Handle with care! Even small sharks that seem to be tired out are capable of sudden bursts that can cause significant damage/injury to your self or gear!

3) Be sure of the sharks ID BEFORE you kill it! FL shark regs can be a bit complicated with the 54inch size limit for some species but not others. Also there is a list of prohibited species too. See FWC's website for more info: http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/sharks/

Keep it up and good luck!
Alex


----------



## Szoccer

yeah the biggest problem I have with keeping one would be the identification. Thanks for the help though, those are the exact resources I was looking for!

Btw, I have some good gear for handling them. Always keep steel gloves with me and pliers of course. Also just got a small gaff which will help when I'm out fishing by myself on the yak. I also have TONS of experience catching sharks on yaks, its just what happens when you live line for cobia and kings


----------



## Szoccer

Oh, and pee or not, its similar and its nasty haha. I did learn how to cut and prepare them from the local bait shop


----------



## Yaksquatch

Good to hear! Good luck,
Alex


----------

